
Level up your VsVim - devinrader
https://fuqua.io/blog/2017/08/level-up-your-vsvim/
======
OskarS
Does anyone have experience with Vim modes in non-vim editors, VS or
otherwise? I've been considering maybe moving to something with a GUI for a
while, but I can't imagine ever abandoning vim-style modal editing for
anything other than maybe kakuone-style modal editing. Does the various vim
plugins do what you want them to do? How well do they support more advanced
Vim features like text objects, marks, mappings and macros? How well do they
support Ex-commands like :s// or :g//?

~~~
mclehman
I tried Vim bindings in Atom for about five minutes before the inconsistencies
pushed me back to regular Vim (this was back when I started learning).

I switched to emacs/evil-mode a while ago (maybe 7-8 months into using Vim)
and I've really enjoyed it. Evil does everything I want (at least that I know
I want). There _are_ unsupported features, but not ones I'm familiar with.

Text objects are supported and the ports of commentary and surround have
worked great as well. Marks and macros are fully supported.

I much prefer emacs-style remapping, and there is a package, vim-leader, that
gives you a nice way to define leader mappings.

I can't speak for :g// (don't really use it and on a phone at the moment so I
can't check) but :s// works well.

My overall opinion is that vim-style editing is second to only rolling your
own modal editing style (there is an emacs package that lets you do that, I
believe) and that emacs as a host editor _for_ that editing is hard to best as
well. To be fair, I'm a really big fan of Lisp, so that's also part of the
draw for me. Magit is something else to try out as well. In my opinion, it's
much better than fugitive.

